# Obama's official, "You didn't *blank* that!" meme thread.



## Liberty




----------



## Zxereus

Lol !! Those are great !


----------



## occupied

Hilarious, how you people take things the president says personally.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## WillowTree

Liberty said:


>

















Priceless.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## CrazedScotsman

Liberty said:


>



That third pic! I can't stop laughing at that. It's hilarious!


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> Hilarious, how you people take things the president says personally.


Yeah, imagine small business owners being told their efforts were worthless taking it personally.

They should be grateful The One deigned to speak about them.  All hail Obama!


----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Liberty

I love you guys...never laughed so hard.


----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## Buford

Hey, Obama.  You didn't get to be President all by yourself.


----------



## Wehrwolfen

If youve got a business  you didnt build that. Somebody else made that happen because youve been a little lazy over the last couple of decades and youve lost your ambition, your imagination and your willingness to do the things that built the Golden Gate Bridge, causing you to become bitter and cling to guns and religion and antipathy toward people who arent like you, and to act stupidly, just like a typical white person or our troops who are just air-raiding villages and killing civilians. Frankly, thats why I believe in American exceptionalism, just as I suspect the Brits believe in British exceptionalism and the Greeks believe in Greek exceptionalism, and thats why its necessary for me to fundamentally transform America and spread the wealth around  just as soon as I get more flexibility in a second term.


----------



## flacaltenn

Dick Tuck said:


>



If you believe 1/2 of that crap --- you don't live in California or Detroit...


----------



## flacaltenn

Thanks to ALL of you for making me laugh til I cried. 

    Keep the dream alive.  Best thread in a long time...


----------



## hjmick

I see that a couple of posters in this thread need to take a break from bouncing Obama's balls off of their chins and get a sense of humor...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

I have to say I am a little tired of always saying negative things about  Obama, so I decided I would do something to show how much he has  inspired me.

Feel free to post your own images and/or thoughts to show how much our president has inspired you.


----------



## flacaltenn

You didn't do that ------ You had HELP!!!!!


----------



## daveman




----------



## flacaltenn

More HELP that you ingrateful scum recieved....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## flacaltenn

Anyone notice that THIS gets tossed into Humor, but it's actually topical POLITICS?

Anyone upset with that decision???


----------



## Oddball

I did it...Because it's hilarious.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Liberals won't even notice the sand castle.  They'll be transfixed by Obama's pecs.


----------



## hjmick

Oddball said:


>



Made from 50% win, 50% LOL, 50% legend, and 100% by someone else...


----------



## Amelia

Edit: apology to Zxereus for recycling theirs.   ( :


----------



## flacaltenn

Oddball said:


> I did it...Because it's hilarious.



Well that it is.. In that case --- a FINE and WISE decision...


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Zander

The gifts will continue. Obama's promised to speak off prompter a lot more....

Obama switches off his teleprompter - TheHill.com


----------



## Oddball

*has a master photoshopper working on some epic ones*

heh....


----------



## hjmick

Oddball said:


> *has a master photoshopper working on some epic ones*
> 
> heh....



Lucky you, my kid is busy...

Wait... Are you sure you have master photoshopper working on them, or is it someone else?


----------



## Oddball

Someone else....I'm feeding him ideas...Tag team...


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Oddball

_*SWEEEEEEEET! *_


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## Oddball

Make your own thread.


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Zxereus

Is it just my computer, or have most of the pictures been removed ?


----------



## Zxereus

flacaltenn said:


> Anyone notice that THIS gets tossed into Humor, but it's actually topical POLITICS?
> 
> Anyone upset with that decision???



I am, it was a legitimate topic for the politics board, and seen by 100 times more members.


----------



## Zxereus




----------



## Oddball

Zxereus said:


> Is it just my computer, or have most of the pictures been removed ?


It's just you...I see all the pix.


----------



## Amelia

Are ya'll with the mad photoshop skills taking requests?

How about a "the oceans stopped rising -- you didn't do that" ?


----------



## daveman

Zxereus said:


>


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

House didn't quite get it right.

My first stab at GIMP....


----------



## Trajan

Damn, I used up all mine in the threads.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Amelia




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama: You didn't build that!

Sam Walton: Suck my cock, Commie

I know. Sam Walton was a better person than that


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama: You didn't build that!

Dave Thomas: Suck my cock, Commie!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama: You didn't build that!

Michelangelo: Suck Leonardo DaVinci's cock, Commie


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Oddball




----------



## flacaltenn

It's got staying power.. Day 3 -- just as hysterical as Day 1..
Thanks to all y'all.. (yes that's plural perfect).


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007

occupied said:


> Hilarious, how you people take things the president says personally.



And even more hilarious how you try and make excuses for and deflect away from indefensible bull shit from your messiah.


----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## teapartysamurai

ROFL!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Top ten memes mocking Obama&#8217;s &#8216;you didn&#8217;t build that&#8217; remark [PHOTOS] The most interesting man in the world


----------



## WillowTree

teapartysamurai said:


>


----------



## blastoff

I'm just wondering where somebody else is when my quarterly taxes are due, Mr. President?


----------



## teapartysamurai

blastoff said:


> I'm just wondering where somebody else is when my quarterly taxes are due, Mr. President?


 
I'm sure Obama will tell you, you didn't pay your taxes by yourself either!


----------



## buckeye45_73

WillowTree said:


> teapartysamurai said:
Click to expand...

 

Now this one is not only awesome, but true. He takes credit for Osama's death and then says this shit....what a punk ass bitch.


----------



## Misty

teapartysamurai said:


>



Lolol. Adorable.


----------



## Misty

blastoff said:


> I'm just wondering where somebody else is when my quarterly taxes are due, Mr. President?



He's playin' golf with your money. Haha the jokes on you hard working business owner.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Misty said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol. Adorable.
Click to expand...

 
Nice....


----------



## flacaltenn

Misty said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering where somebody else is when my quarterly taxes are due, Mr. President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's playin' golf with your money. Haha the jokes on you hard working business owner.
Click to expand...


Uh - uh.. The IRS would be GLAD to "help you with that"..


----------



## Liberty

If this thread was a business, and I was the boss since I created the business, I would throw you guys a party for making this the best business everrrrr. But honestly, Obama just called me and said, "You didn't make that thread! Someone else did!" :/


----------



## Missourian

Pale Rider said:


>


Watson:  Who was that Mr. Bell?

Bell:  WRONG number Mr. Watson.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zxereus said:


>



By Obama's logic, we'll be just fine with Jobs gone. Steve Jobs that is. I guess just jobs in general too


----------



## daveman




----------



## Big Fitz

Zxereus said:


>


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekD9oKkalTI"]Oscar 1991 Great Scenes - YouTube[/ame]

Minute 2:04

Sasha no yous... Sasha come from the milkaman!


----------



## hjmick

Do you think Jefferson Starship is pissed?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs]We Built This City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Norman

These are pretty funny.

Somebody needs to create one where is a picture of US debt at 16 trillion and Obama claiming: "You didn't build that... Somebody else made it happen for you".


Couple others that popped to my mind:

Einstein's papers of relativity lying there. "You didn't build that".
Higgs Boson/ LHC related "You didn't build that".
Beethowen and notation of 6th symphony lying there "You didn't build that".


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Amelia

What a contrast.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqDIjGsBEP8]Let America Be America Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Big Fitz said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekD9oKkalTI"]Oscar 1991 Great Scenes - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Minute 2:04
> 
> Sasha no yous... Sasha come from the milkaman!
Click to expand...


Dang, outta rep.  Finuccis FTW!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Norman

Obama 2008: &#8220;Yes We Can&#8221;
Obama 2012 &#8220;No You Didn&#8217;t"


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwWW2DQS_DU]"The More Context You Get, The Worse It Sounds" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia




----------



## gkjpalmer

I didnt write this


----------



## PredFan

Subscribed for later viewing.

Nothing to see here.

Move along.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## freedombecki

^^Mr. President you didn't say that speech.^^

No wonder. If it comes out bad, now he can just use the "I didn't say that, everybody else did."

What a bizarro world this has turned out to be with a walking _ad hominem_ encyclopedia for a President.


----------

